# Thermo-Works "Smoke" Thermometer



## conradjw (Jan 22, 2020)

I just purchased a new Smokin-It Model #3 electric smoker. In the past I built my own smokers and was pretty successful smoking just about everything and learning many lessons along the way for over 45 years.

Now that I am in my 60's I am getting a little lazy and tired of baby sitting smokers for hours and many times through the night.

So this is why I went to the electric smoker where it becomes a more of set it forget mode but you still can get a decent smoked product in the end.  

With that said I am looking for a decent thermometer and was leaning toward a Thermo-Works model "Smoke".

Does anyone have past relationship with one of these? Just looking for some solid feedback on this device?

Looking for simple, sturdy, dependable.

Thanks


----------



## Baconyoulikeapig (Jan 22, 2020)

I love my Thermoworks Smoke. It's all of what you want: simple, sturdy, dependable.

I would buy another one without hesitation if something ever happened to it. I have a Thermoworks Thermopen that needed service once and their customer service was top notch and they took care of my Thermopen quickly so I have no doubt you'll be in great hands if any issues did arise with the Smoke.


----------



## bregent (Jan 22, 2020)

The Smoke is certainly solid, and easy to use. Had mine for a few years now and it works flawlessly. You might want to pick up the Gateway as well while it's still on sale - if you ever intend to do any remote (over the internet) monitoring.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 22, 2020)

I have a bunch of different digital / wireless thermometers and the Thermoworks Smoke is by far my favorite.  You can't go wrong with it.


----------



## rexster314 (Jan 22, 2020)

I bought one a couple of years ago then bought another off eBay a month or so later at a great price. Solid and accurate


----------



## Bytor (Jan 22, 2020)

I bought a Smoke about a week and a half ago, only to see a few days later it was on sale for 30% off.  I reached out to them and they honored their sales price and gave me the credit.  Talk about great service.  

I also just got the gateway, for 50% off and connected it up over the weekend.  I really like it.  The data logging and graphing are fantastic.  I have been skeptical on the accuracy of the thermostat in my oven and the app verified my thoughts.  I could actually see what was going on and try to get the issue corrected.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 22, 2020)

I have three or four thermoworks thermometers (not the smoke tho)  love them all.  great company too.   they also make great silicone spatulas...fyi


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 22, 2020)

Inkbird makes some very nice 4 probe units also. Very easy to set. Rechargeable.
thermoworks are good also


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 22, 2020)

I have  had one for a couple three years... I dropped it one day and broke the kickstand...  called to order a new one and told them the story..  It was all my fault...  they sent me a new one at no charge... Then I had an issue with one of the probes...  The plug was not making connection some times.. called to order a new one..  they sent it at no charge...  this was all after the warranty was out... 

Talk a bout great customer service ... 

I also have two of the Therma pens ...


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Jan 22, 2020)

My Smoke fell from about 6ft onto concrete. Didn't hurt that joker at all.


----------



## conradjw (Jan 23, 2020)

Thanks Everyone for your honest opinions on this product.

I think I will order one and give it a try and see what happens!

Happy Smoking!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 23, 2020)

Great product, have had one for several years & haven't even had a probe go bad yet.
Al


----------



## conradjw (Jan 23, 2020)

Well now I have my Smokin-it #3 smoker and a thermoworks smoke thermometer.

Now still working on a couple of other things I need to figure out and I will be all set.

* cold smoking for low temperatures. 

* and moisture removal when making jerky  

The wish list never ends.


----------



## whistlepig (Feb 2, 2020)

Had a ThermoPro Edge delivered last week. It's roughly 100 degrees wrong right out of the box. Back to Amazon it goes. I have had a ThermoWorks Thermapen for many years and it works perfectly. I just ordered the Thermoworks Smoke. If it's as good as my Thermapen I'll be happy.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 3, 2020)

You will be very happy with the smoke.  I like mine so much, I bought another to run my weber grill while I run my smoker.


----------



## rexster314 (Feb 3, 2020)

The Smoke unit is solid. I have two of them as well


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Feb 3, 2020)

I have the smoke and an inkbird 4 probe thermometers.  I really like the ease of use for the smoke.  And it is loud enough for me to hear when it alarms.

As far as getting moisture out when making jerky, I use a 3 in fan that pulls 23 CFM and is 120 v.  Turning my #3 up to 140-160 and using the fan it takes 4-6 hours to get my jerky dry.  Search Amazon for "*AC Infinity AXIAL 8038"  tha*t is the one I use*. *


----------



## whistlepig (Feb 9, 2020)

Tried my new Smoke out yesterday. Of the three remote thermometers I have owned the Smoke by far the best.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Feb 26, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Inkbird makes some very nice 4 probe units also. Very easy to set. Rechargeable.
> thermoworks are good also


Thanks!


----------

